
Our books are now free - tortilla
https://thoughtbot.com/blog/books-free
======
melling
From their Haskell book:

"See what it’s like to program in a language without null."

That's why I like Swift. Basically I do everything I can to avoid nullable
objects. Immutable non-nullable objects are the gateway drug.

Downloaded their Haskell book:

[https://books.thoughtbot.com/books/maybe-
haskell.html](https://books.thoughtbot.com/books/maybe-haskell.html)

Btw, is there a way to generate an epub? Works much better in Apple Books.
Night mode, formatting, note taking,...

